# New Life Spectrum - Float or Sink?



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm thinking about trying the NLS brand of Betta pellets when I get my next Betta. But I am wondering if they float or sink? >> I need to know if they float/sink after soaking for a few minutes. I always pre-soak my pellets.

If they sink I don't want to get them. I've never had luck with sinking Betta foods. 

Also, does anyone have any suggestions for good -floating- pellets? Just in case I either cannot find these or they sink. 

Thanks!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

NLS betta specific food tend to sink right away.. so does the Growth formula which is also a good quality food for bettas.
Omega One Betta Buffet is very good, on the same level of NLS, imo. They float long enough to be eaten.. they will sink if the water is disturbed too much- so I only feed one or two at a time to make sure that none sink.

Pre-soaking pellets are not needed and actually not recommended as processed fish food start to lose their nutrition and nutrients as soon as they hit the water- so soaking them before feeding is actually giving them less nutrition. Just thought I'd throw that out for you..


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

I pre-saok because I don't know how they can eat them when they are so hard and dry. I mean, they don't have teeth so I wonder how they can eat them without a pre-soak, especially the larger size pellets.

Do they not have a problem eating the larger dry pellets? Or any of the dry pellets without some sort of pre-soak?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

wystearya said:


> I pre-saok because I don't know how they can eat them when they are so hard and dry. I mean, they don't have teeth so I wonder how they can eat them without a pre-soak, especially the larger size pellets.
> 
> Do they not have a problem eating the larger dry pellets? Or any of the dry pellets without some sort of pre-soak?
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Actually they do have teeth and actually they are very sharp.


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes! Bettas do have teeth. If you give your betta a hard pellet, you can hear him crunching down on it  

While I'm in this thread, can you get NLS (for goldfish, specifically) at PetSmart/Petco. I was there the other day and didn't see any.


----------



## SwimmR (Dec 8, 2011)

I have NLS pellets for one of my finicky bettas, and they mostly float long enough for him to eat them. I usually toss in 3-4 at a time, and one might start to sink, but he often gets it on the way down. I wouldn't pre-soak them - they're so microscopically tiny that any reasonably grown betta can chomp them down easily. The rest of mine eat PetSmart brand TopFin, which also have a nice high protein content. Those are bigger (about 3X the size of NLS) and they float pretty much forever until the fish finds them. All 7 of my bettas eat the TopFin with no problems, and you can hear them crunching them (3 pellets twice a day). The one that gets NLS just prefers the smaller pellets so I spoil him (4-6 pellets twice a day).


----------



## OMGemily (Feb 28, 2012)

they do chew their food but if your bettas having problems eating i would just crush them or try to break them in half with your thumb nail (antione is TINY and i had to do this with his food before hed start eating... even now i can only feed him the smaller pellets)


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

Heh! I can't wait to hear a fish chewing. he he! Thank you all for the help.


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

It is pretty cute


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm excited to try NLS myself, my packaged will be available tomorrow. I got the grow formula to try (50% protein!). I believe it's small (.5mm) and semi floating?


----------



## OMGemily (Feb 28, 2012)

wystearya said:


> Heh! I can't wait to hear a fish chewing. he he! Thank you all for the help.


I thought I was going crazy when I first heard Antione :lol: so did everyone I told haha


----------

